# New 31kfw 5er



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

My DW ordered a new 31KFW Sydney a couple weeks ago. Should be here end 
of March. We traded in our 06 Jayco Eagle 323RKS so we could haul our motorcycle with 
us. We looked at all the toy haulers but this was the only one she liked, and if mama 
ain't happy.....well you know the rest. We're both retired now and ready to hit the road.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi U.P.outbacker
















to Outbackers! 

AND







on your new 31KFW!

Sounds like you have a smart DW








Check out the upcoming rallies on our Home Page









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*&*


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!

Congratulations on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

welcome to the family. Check out the rally forums when you get a chance. We are new here also and have signed up for a couple of rallies to get to meet the "family" we've come to know on the site.
Bob


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats on the 31 KFW. We bought ours this last Dec. and while we have only had it out twice, we love it !!!!

With your 31 KFW, I think that makes 3 of us on this site !!!

Enjoy !!!!

Wes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new rig. join in often and enjoy the up and coming camping season.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

UP Outbacker.

Where did you purchase from? Did you go over to Quietwoods?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Good for you and yes I think that is 3 of those trailers to my knowledge on the site. BTW there are also probably 3 of those Avatars as well so you should go play 3's in the lottery.

Good luck with the new 5'er.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback!

Welcome to the site and enjoy all the wonderful memories you are going to make.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

schrade said:


> UP Outbacker.
> 
> Where did you purchase from? Did you go over to Quietwoods?


We looked at many different toy haulers at Wagner's & Van Boxtel in Green Bay, Apple Valley in Appleton, 
and Northern RV in Iron Mountain MI. We located a Outback Sydney 31KFW at Bullyans in Duluth MN,
but couldn't make a deal with our trade-in. They wanted top dollar for the one in stock and didn't want to give us anything for our 06 Jayco Eagle 323 5th wheel. It was really a waste of time going there. We finally ended up at Hilltop RV in Escanaba, MI. (we almost bought from them before but could never quite agree on the OTD price) Anyway, we haggled a while, got a reasonabe OTD price with our trade and ordered a loaded 31KFW. It was a reasonable deal and still close to home. The wife really didn't want a toy hauler but when she seen the 31KFW she fell in love with the white interior. Can't wait to get it. I've been checking out all the mods on this site for the ones I want to do. A lot of great ideas. I'm first going to install a RVQ grill, then who knows what next.......can't wait.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome U.P. outbacker to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 31FKW

Don


----------

